# Legal in th U.S. Cuban cigar!!!



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Pre embargo 1950s vintage that is :ss


----------



## thassanice (Apr 11, 2007)

What a tease....:hn


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

thassanice said:


> What a tease....:hn


tease..why?


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

those look tasty.... did you find those local?


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Cool stuff. Definitely let us know how those taste.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

khubli said:


> those look tasty.... did you find those local?


 in the U.S. yes...local no.


----------



## thassanice (Apr 11, 2007)

The topic made me think some kind of news of an embargo exception was made. Wishful thinking I guess....


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Nice find Dave! How is the dryness factor on those babies? Hope they burn great and taste even better!!:tu:ss


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Clear Havanas - yes

Nice find - looking forward to hearing about how they smoke for you!


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Will these be up for grabs tomorrow :ss


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

once again...oh dear god!


----------



## brownbuffalo (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh, wow!!

:dr


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

You gonna put up a few in the WTT/WTS forum? :r

Nice score Dave


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

joed said:


> Clear Havanas - yes
> 
> Nice find - looking forward to hearing about how they smoke for you!


Joe, they smell amazing...Thanks.


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

Taunting!

15 yard penalty and loss of down!

:dr


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice dave! How many of those puppies did you get? :ss


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> Will these be up for grabs tomorrow :ss


:r :r


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey I think those may have spoiled.....cause the cello is so freaken yellow. :ss


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Nice dave! How many of those puppies did you get? :ss


I'm gonna guess... at least 4.

(sorry)


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

That is some yellow cello.
Nice aged smokes.
:tu:tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Nice dave! How many of those puppies did you get? :ss


4


spooble said:


> I'm gonna guess... at least 4.
> 
> (sorry)


good guess


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> Will these be up for grabs tomorrow :ss


If you are lucky he might smoke one in front of you. :r

I was wondering why he hired an armed guard for tomorrow.


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

Holy old smokes! Looks really tastey I wonder how they smoke.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

n3uka said:


> If you are lucky he might smoke one in front of you. :r
> 
> I was wondering why he hired an armed guard for tomorrow.


I'll bask in the 57 year old smoke. :dr


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

are these the same as these?

http://mdcigars.com/Havanablend.htm


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> are these the same as these?
> 
> http://mdcigars.com/Havanablend.htm


No.These are pre-embargos made in the 50s...


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> No.These are pre-embargos made in the 50s...


OIC. I know nothing!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow, thats really awesome Dave. 

Can't wait to see the review on those.

mmmmm oldness......:dr


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> OIC. I know nothing!


A little less nothing now...:tu


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> A little less nothing now...:tu


why do you hate me?! :r:tg


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

looks tasty :dr


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

joed said:


> Clear Havanas - yes
> 
> Nice find - looking forward to hearing about how they smoke for you!


Nice catch Joe

Those are Clear Havanas. They are Harvester Perfectos with clear havana filler cirac 1950. Actually made in PA.

They do look good....:dr:ss:tu


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks very tasty 68. I hope they are even better than they look for you.


----------

